# single female motor homers



## arrow to scotland (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi any one out there who does this motor home thing as a lone female? thinking about just wondered if any one had any advice security ect......
Have camped alone on campsites in scotland think some people think its a little odd!


----------



## Polly (Apr 2, 2010)

Hia
I am definatley odd then
But don't ask the others who go to Hayfield 

I go on my own 
I have not wild camped on my own so to speak been to Millers dale wiath 3 other units.

I use campsites and now I like to see peoples reactions when I say I am on my own 

I lost mu hubbby call me careless  sorry no he died 
so I could stay at home (like this weekend)  all the time or have a life so yes I decided to have a life and I am not looking back

I have made alot of new friends on this site 

I am sure there are more of us out there.

security I don't worry


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 2, 2010)

There are lots of solo female wild-campers, but they often tend to be lower-profile.

The main advice is - choose your camping spot carefully and have a second on standby just incase you feel uneasy (always trust your instinct and female intuition!), and don't draw too much attention to yourself.

There can also be advantages to being a solo female camper - if you're seen, you're not generally considered a 'threat' and you may find that locals keep an eye out for you, particularly in small villages and especially if you use local shops.

Enjoy!


----------



## rockinjac (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi don't think i'd like to wild camp if i was a lone female, but the camping & caravaning club actually have a group for singles, male & female. there were quite a few at Gwrych castle Abergele wales, in june last year, the club are there again from 13th june to 11th july this year, the only down side is you have to pay, think it's £6. per night this year...regards Jack


----------



## ajs (Apr 2, 2010)

.

 sheet... i've thought of a doz or more comments to make..

 beter not type any of them...


just go with the flo flo... 
yer as safe as a pigs straw house if you come to our gatherings... ask polly 

 regards
aj


----------



## lenny (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome Arrow to Scotland, Safety in numbers comes to mind,heres a taster for you

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...erings/8930-scottish-borders-spring-meet.html


----------



## magbrin (Apr 2, 2010)

I cannot see safety as a problem in the north of Scotland.  There are plenty of places, and I have no reason to believe that there would be any difficulties for a single lady.  Although I have never been on my own when wild camping in Scotland I cannot think of  anywhere that we have been, over the last 18 months, that I would have felt concerned if I had been on my own.  Let me know if you would like any guidence or suggestions of places to go.


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 3, 2010)

arrow to scotland said:


> Hi any one out there who does this motor home thing as a lone female? thinking about just wondered if any one had any advice security ect......
> Have camped alone on campsites in scotland think some people think its a little odd!



Hi Arrow and welcome

i have wild camped loads of times, i think you get a gut feeling about a place if its not safe, thats my view anyway, i'm sure some will disagree, but scotland is great for wilding, as been said on here already and i will back that up, there are loads of meets and everyone is very friendly, i dont go on sites at all but the cl's are a good place to start to gain your confidence and cheap too, i dont go alone nowadays as me and my fella are back together but if you ever see us, big eldiss monarch and two large dogs please come and say hi, infact if you see anybody, go and say hi because you'l find most people very very frendly 

good luck and enjoy, 

Jenny


----------



## Hallii (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello Kim, you might find this lot useful:-

The New Companions Club
The Membership Secretary, The New Companions Club, 34 The Tinings, Monkton Park, Chippenham,
Wiltshire, SN15 3LZ.

A club for single, widowed, divorced or separated people, or those with a non-camping partner.



Hallii (not single but I sometimes wish....)


----------



## robjmckinney (Apr 3, 2010)

*Single afraid female*

I would have thought simple common sense would be the order of the day, I don't hold the theory of this PC world that all men are child molesters and rapists. Crime of this type is relatively rare compared with the past and any threat would be the same as faced by a couple wildcamping, eg drunk kids and youths.

Many here simply support the idea of simply parking in a position to pull off quickly without getting out the vehicle and link your front doors so they cannot be opened, making sure you can still operate leaving quickly routine. Simply sounding horns and lots of light will unnerve most!

Again, threats and problems are rare, more likely the attitude advertising anywhere, single afraid female may atract unwanted attention. Sounds like you have up together female, most males who approach in life and you deal with now will be no different what you meet on the road!


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 3, 2010)

i know a few women(ugly ones,but i know em)who permanently live alone on the road,they all have a dog and most of the time they will make themselves known to fellow travellers but stay far enough away from each other for privacy but close enough for safety.

i would also suggest a crash course in krav maga too  youtube it lol


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 3, 2010)

robjmckinney said:


> I would have thought simple common sense would be the order of the day, I don't hold the theory of this PC world that all men are child molesters and rapists. Crime of this type is relatively rare compared with the past and any threat would be the same as faced by a couple wildcamping, eg drunk kids and youths.
> 
> Many here simply support the idea of simply parking in a position to pull off quickly without getting out the vehicle and link your front doors so they cannot be opened, making sure you can still operate leaving quickly routine. Simply sounding horns and lots of light will unnerve most!
> 
> Again, threats and problems are rare, more likely the attitude advertising anywhere, single afraid female may atract unwanted attention. Sounds like you have up together female, most males who approach in life and you deal with now will be no different what you meet on the road!



Hi

i dont thin anyone has mentioned 'single afraid female' have they? it can be quite daunting sometimes when your out on your own and i think arrow was making enquiries or have i missed the point, again, sometimes you men really get my goat.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi arrow to scotland and welcome to wild camping - Camping alone in Scotland would not bother me if I was on my own - we have lived in Scotland now for nearly 30 years but only wildcamping and sites for the past 4 years and never be bothered, people are more likely to offer help than harass you especially in the North, if you decide on a long trip away and you would like some company and feel safer why no request (on this site) a lone female to join you either in their own van or as a twosome and perhaps even share the driving. What ever you decide we wish you well. 

Hope to see you all at the Highland Gathering 16 - 20 July,

John & Ruth
(Guernsey Donkeys)

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 3, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi
> 
> i dont thin anyone has mentioned 'single afraid female' have they? it can be quite daunting sometimes when your out on your own and i think arrow was making enquiries or have i missed the point, again, sometimes you men really get my goat.



aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh stereotyping!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 3, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh stereotyping!!!!!!!!



i was actually refer to robjmakinny, was not steroe typing at all, i have met some lovely people from this site men and women but you get the odd jellyfish that has to make comment about women,


----------



## 0898holly (Apr 3, 2010)

Polly said:


> Hia
> 
> I lost mu hubbby call me careless  sorry no he died
> so I could stay at home (like this weekend)  all the time or have a life so yes I decided to have a life and I am not looking back



Ha! you sound like a great lady with a great attitude! Live the dream!


----------



## robjmckinney (Apr 3, 2010)

*'Single white female'*

kimbowbill  
Senior Member

'Single white female' was first thought but in this PC world I settled for 'afraid' in case of innocent racist interpretation, did not allow for the 'bra burning brigade', silly weak man like I am. My main point was in this PC world men are seen as child molesters or rapists, when in reality no threat exists in 99.99% of normal life. 

I suggest that the 'single female' enjoy herselfand not be 'afraid', with common sense precautions, certainly not cower down to the PC propaganda by controlling elitest left wing dykes who are devout female mysoginists that decry the male speices  as whole, who seem to dominate politics local and national and perhaps the internet!


----------



## tclarkie (Apr 5, 2010)

hi there, i am a lone single female, i just started converting a van to a camper,i normally go to scotland and wales on my motorbike with tent,sleeping bag,camping stove,kettle,water container and some clothes then i am off. I have a camping site book which i used to find camp sites. If i turn up on a site and if it didnt feel right then i move on to another site. i am looking forward to wildcamping in my van. I love just packing a few things and getting away from it all. I say there is nothing wrong with going on your own as long you used common sense and gut feeling them it be fine. For sercuity i just get a big knife and baseball bat that should scared them


----------



## maingate (Apr 5, 2010)

Any single ladies should get off to Scotland to wildcamp.

We have just returned from the West Coast. It was the first time I have been there and it was great.

I could rave about the scenery and the quiet roads but my main memory is of the lovely, friendly and helpful local people we met.

You ladies should organise a ladies only meet to get to know each other. Any other lady who is not single but wants to get away from him indoors could also attend.


----------



## fifipug (Apr 5, 2010)

Only trouble i've had is men insisting on "helping" me to park. LOL


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 5, 2010)

fifipug said:


> Only trouble i've had is men insisting on "helping" me to park. LOL



lol, i have the same problem too, and dont you find that the men just want to check out your oil and water to make sure your ok, bless, in all my years off going alone the men have been fab, its the women that are the problem, lol

regards

Jenny


----------



## magbrin (Apr 5, 2010)

maingate said:


> You ladies should organise a ladies only meet to get to know each other. Any other lady who is not single but wants to get away from him indoors could also attend.



What an excellent idea - and from a man  Not so much "want" to get away from him indoors, but have a shottie of the van on my own.


----------



## piper (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I'm a bloke and I did some wild camping on my own last year and some folk thought that was odd .... so I wouldn't worry about it being odd.


----------



## maingate (Apr 5, 2010)

If the ladies decide to have a meet, can I suggest you have AJ as your slave for the occasion. You could dress him up however you want.

Whips and Leather would give him some enjoyment for the service he could provide.


----------



## savannah (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Arrowtoscotland.......sounds like you are enjoying yourself and thats the main thing......security wise I rely on a strikeback alarm system and usually 1 little dog with hearing like an even more expensive radar system 

I have wildcamped alone all over France, Spain and Portugal for years with no problems whatsoever but as someone else remarked......take good notice of your intuition and ALWAYS park facing a way out just in case......I also sleep with my van keys, mobile phone and bag with passports/money etc alongside me...........I find that little lot far better company and a lot more use............( well......for MOST things LOL )

If anyone finds me odd thats up to them.......you HAVE FUN.......maybe we might meet up one day......I shall be around Keilder/ hadrians wall in may !!

Lynda


----------



## KateM (Apr 5, 2010)

I am also a single female wild-camper, and although most of my wild-camping experience is in Europe and not the UK, I think the same conditions apply for single females. As mentioned by many other posters already, trust your instinct and intuition. If it doesn't feel right, then it doesn't really matter about anything else, you should find somewhere else. Even if it does feel right, spend a few moments to consider what you would have to do if something changes and it's not safe anymore. The rest is mostly common sense; keep the doors locked while you sleep, don't make a big spectacle of yourself, be nice to people around you.

It's true that most people are surprised when you tell them that you travel alone as a single female, let alone if you mention wild-camping, but in truth you're going to be safe enough if you keep your wits about you.


----------



## Norris (Apr 5, 2010)

robjmckinney said:


> kimbowbill
> Senior Member
> My main point was in this PC world men are seen as child molesters or rapists,



Well I don't think your comment is at all PC, in fact it is downright insulting to every honourable, honest and straightforward man. Perhaps you should examine the company you keep.


----------



## robjmckinney (Apr 5, 2010)

*PC world*

I think simply watching the news would prove my point, as a mature parent of a 14 yr old daughter I am well experienced of the PC world gone mad. As a ex-school governor, checked, rechecked, never expect to carry a camera and don't take photo's of your children, especially in the swimming pool or park. Even for a male walking alone in the park makes you and automatic pervert, try it and see the looks.

In certain parks you will be approached by council officials, take a dog then you are alright, no doubt the perverts have caught on to this!

My Dad always talked to children until my police inspector brother put him right with the implications of being around children. For me witnessing children jumping on the roof of a neigbours car, I took photo's, the police were round straight away, not to arrest the children but me for taking pictures of children doing 'criminal damage'!

PC world is here and in 'us' males face, where it ends is the big question, try working with children, you're a pervert unless you pay money to be CRB'd!


----------



## ajs (Apr 5, 2010)

maingate said:


> Any single ladies should get off to Scotland to wildcamp.
> 
> We have just returned from the West Coast. It was the first time I have been there and it was great.
> 
> ...




just ironed my skirt and blouse in readiness ... so where we goin girls...


regards 
aj


----------



## vanmandan (Apr 5, 2010)

down boy.

there be dragons.


----------



## magbrin (Apr 7, 2010)

ajs said:


> just ironed my skirt and blouse in readiness ... so where we goin girls...
> 
> 
> regards
> aj



So the single girls have gone quiet .................. they must be planning to surprise you at your birthday bash


----------



## ajs (Apr 7, 2010)

magbrin said:


> So the single girls have gone quiet .................. they must be planning to surprise you at your birthday bash



 hope so... wouldn't that be nice eh...
do you think they would wear uniforms too 


regards 
aj


----------



## magbrin (Apr 8, 2010)

ajs said:


> hope so... wouldn't that be nice eh...
> do you think they would wear uniforms too
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell anyone, but rumour has it it will birthday suits for a birthday bash
However, as I will not be there myself, I cannot be held responsible if it is incorrect information I have received


----------



## irenerobbie (Apr 8, 2010)

*women only meet*

just back to the site after an amazing trip in spain over the winter and i'm pleased to see a thread for single women wilding. i have always thought a female only meet would be interesting. I,ve been on a couple of meets and really enjoyed them but would love to meet up with some other female "wilders"
who's going to organise it?


----------



## lenny (Apr 8, 2010)

irenerobbie said:


> just back to the site after an amazing trip in spain over the winter and i'm pleased to see a thread for single women wilding. i have always thought a female only meet would be interesting. I,ve been on a couple of meets and really enjoyed them but would love to meet up with some other female "wilders"
> who's going to organise it?



Great to see you back Irenerobbie, I trust you enjoyed your winter hols,,  I,m a little embarrassed cos I seem to have forgotton your real name (could be an age thingy).

As for the female only meet , well you,re just the girl to organise It.

Meanwhile take a look at this up and coming meet..

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...0-scottish-borders-spring-meet.html#post90202

It,s a mixed meet but I just know you,ll love the place


----------



## irenerobbie (Apr 9, 2010)

*A challenge for a woman*

O.k. Lenny, i always like a challenge, so female wilders, WHERE, for the first female get together? As always location is difficult as we generally spread ourselves about a bit. i suppose i need to move this thread to the "meets" section.
P.s I think the final location for the meet should be a BIG secret
P.p.s Is there a dicrimination issue here? Can we be done? Kate


----------



## magbrin (Apr 9, 2010)

irenerobbie said:


> O.k. Lenny, i always like a challenge, so female wilders, WHERE, for the first female get together? As always location is difficult as we generally spread ourselves about a bit. i suppose i need to move this thread to the "meets" section.
> P.s I think the final location for the meet should be a BIG secret
> P.p.s Is there a dicrimination issue here? Can we be done? Kate



I am happy to host something however it is a long way for most to travel  Let me know if you are interested.  If you are I promise two things:
AJ will not know when/where it is
I will keep the other half out of sight ( and out of mind)

If any of you are trvelling north - you know you are welcome, anytime, meet or no meet


----------



## Polly (Apr 9, 2010)

Hia

I am not being funny but I have enjoyed the meets I have gone on in mixed company.
I have really made fantastic new friends female and male and all from different walks of life so I am going to continue with these meets 

I feel safe in their company and I do not feel any threats and I also feel very very very comfortable

so to the next meet at Anglers Rest Millers Dale Buxton Derbyshire


I also must say I do go away on my own where I stay on a site and these are ok but sometimes I have only my own company and sometimes I like that

Thanks


----------



## magbrin (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think this would be instead of mixed meets, nor particularly for a safe environment - just something a bit different.  Most of us enjoy a girls night out, whether attached or not, and this would be the same sort of thing.

Any other views, and anyone willing to come to the north of Scotland for a bit of highland air and a dram?


----------



## irenerobbie (Apr 9, 2010)

*mix and match*

hi, i definately do NOT see a female meet as something for safety or an anti "mixed"  meet. It would be something that offered a chance of like minded females to get together. I,ve been wilding ,solo for years and have met very few solo ,women ,van drivers. 
Magbrin , i'm in the highlands often and would certainly appreciate your invitation. 
Let,s try for a June meet as folks are often up in Scotland for summer hol.s. What do you think? i,ve always to been happy to think of a meet as anything from 2 people up ,so come on lets do it.


----------



## magbrin (Apr 9, 2010)

irenerobbie said:


> hi, i definately do NOT see a female meet as something for safety or an anti "mixed"  meet. It would be something that offered a chance of like minded females to get together. I,ve been wilding ,solo for years and have met very few solo ,women ,van drivers.
> Magbrin , i'm in the highlands often and would certainly appreciate your invitation.
> Let,s try for a June meet as folks are often up in Scotland for summer hol.s. What do you think? i,ve always to been happy to think of a meet as anything from 2 people up ,so come on lets do it.



I'm up for it  Formulating a plan, but still working at the moment so will post a new thread later this evening - suffice to say I'm thinking along the lines of a mobile meet  Any other takers?


----------



## ajs (Apr 9, 2010)

.


.

 can i wear my flats please...high heals kill my ankles


 regards
aj


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 9, 2010)

If we suggested a male only meet, this would be looked upon as a chauvanistic outrage.....,

I would never suggest such, would not attend one, ( even if AJ came in his frock)..
However, should you ladies want to do so, I would use P.M.s to organise it, as, if you publicise it here, a tallish lady with wobbly high heels, an ill fitting wig, In a M/H towing a trailer, going by the name of A..ndrea J...ane. Will be the first there welcoming you all with beakers fulll of Whisky...........BE WARNED


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 9, 2010)

Aj is already going to the Transvestite meet held later on in the year,maybe this would be the perfect day for a meeting,after all he wouldnt dare miss the trannies meeting.


----------



## magbrin (Apr 9, 2010)

C'mon, lads, you're sad
You can't fool me you haven't had your own fun, without us women.  Anyway, it just happened to be one of you who suggested we met alone

However, if you really can't do without us, I will plan a trip from here for you too - via the new ferry crossing across L Ness, from Dores to Urquhart Castle, on the back of Nessie; the Black Isle where despite the normal long daylight in the rest of Scotland in June it is dark all day, and the temperature remains below freezing (apologies to those of you who live there - I have a soft spot for the Black Isle, really) and the mightiest midge spot in the North West which, once in, there is no way out.

However, if you care to come to Brin for the Highland Gathering in July - everyone, male or female will get a warm welcome, and who knows a dram of that 12YO


----------



## tclarkie (Apr 9, 2010)

I be up for meeting up scotland, i love scotland very good for relaxing and chilling out. It b good to meet other campers from this site.


----------



## ajs (Apr 9, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Aj is already going to the Transvestite meet held later on in the year,maybe this would be the perfect day for a meeting,after all he wouldnt dare miss the trannies meeting.




is that the 1 your hosting 

 oh.. sorry... forgot there for a second.. i'ts the gay 1 your doin  isn't it 


regards 
aj


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 10, 2010)

hey coolasluck i've got an ldv with a 'tranny'engine, does that qualify me to go to this tranny mtg?


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 10, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> hey coolasluck i've got an ldv with a 'tranny'engine, does that qualify me to go to this tranny mtg?



   Yes aparently you can go with Aj in his full leather gear,but you will have to go with a collar on and be on all fours at all times with that stick in your mouth


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 10, 2010)

ajs said:


> is that the 1 your hosting
> 
> oh.. sorry... forgot there for a second.. i'ts the gay 1 your doin  isn't it
> 
> ...







Dont get jelous AJ you cant go to them all!!


----------



## magbrin (Apr 10, 2010)

tclarkie said:


> I be up for meeting up scotland, i love scotland very good for relaxing and chilling out. It b good to meet other campers from this site.



I have added you to list for July gathering, however, if you are thinking of the all girls meet, pehaps you could confirm that you qualify 


PS for the benefit of you boys - no trans of any sort accepted, unless the full operation has been carried out, and you have the documentation to prove it


----------



## maingate (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Magbrin,

I have sent AJ down to confirm tclarkie is a real woman.

We might also find out if AJ is a real man.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 10, 2010)

a 'tranny is a tranny unless its an ldv'!


----------



## magbrin (Apr 11, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> a 'tranny is a tranny unless its an ldv'!



Our old LDV had an engine made by amphibious creatures - perhaps that is why the van died of rust


----------

